# fitting porsche hollow spoke twists 18x8j and 18x11j



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello guys I just purchased a set of oem porsche hollow spoke turbo twist wheels and I am looking to fit them on my tt roadster. they are 18x8 et 50 front and 18x11 et 45 back.

I have done a lot of research but nothing 100% conclusive on a perfectly functioning setup.

So far I have the wheels and a pair of 25mm h&r adapters.

I need help with tire sizes and the rear adapters. 
Im certain fronts will be fine with 215/35/18 tires and some stretch. (25mm adapter ok here?)
I also know that the rear will be fine with 255 tires in the back with a good amount of stretch. 
Now because of the awd system in the car, the front and rear wheel rolling diameter has to be equal... can I stay with a 35 profile tire in the back or do I need to go down to 30? Im assuming because it is stretched it should be the same to use 255/35/18 rear and 215/35/18 front.

Also would a 25mm adapter in the back be sufficient or will I need 30mm? I am trying to minimize the amount of poke but still not have it rub the shock. 

My main consern is rear wheel rubbing against the shock and the tire having too much poke. 
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, I know this can be done I have seen a bunch of people on the forums do it.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Here ya go, I would talk to this guy.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5143151-01-quattro-coupe-black-black-modded-NJ


----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

yea sent him a pm not too long ago.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

HAHa well he's usually on but not to sure how often... My stalking skills need work


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> My stalking skills need work


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

one of my best friends did it years ago, i'll see if i can find tire and adapter specs for you


----------



## andrew.bator (Nov 9, 2007)

*twists*

Im currently running 18x8 with 15mm adapter 225 40 18 up front and 18x10 25mm adapter 255/35 18 in rear.... rear fender liners look like swiss cheese but no shock rub not sure how the 11's will fit


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

255/35/18 on the rear


----------



## jmracing (Dec 7, 2007)

I had exactly same set of Porsche Twists (8x18 & 11x18) with 25mm FK adapters all around. Front tires 225/40/18 & rear 255/35/18. That was nice setup ! :thumbup:


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Yea sorry my pm's get loaded up sometimes and I haven't been on much...yea mine are 8's and 11's with 25mm all around...and same offsets as you mentioned...offsets shuld be stamped on outside of wheels to prove legit ness..and the BBS stamp and part #s on back obviously as well.. 215 35 and 255 35 falken 452s...front is nice moderate tastefull stretch and sits inside the fender..rear is a little more poke and stretch..to poke the you would need 10-15mm more..


----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

6T1 said:


> 255/35/18 on the rear



omg drool.


..... 

with the same 35 profile front and back wouldnt you have issues issues with the haldex? the 225/40/ and 255/35 seems to make more sense. Did you have any issues with awd? Also what did you have to modify so that the rear wheels dont rub anything?


----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

...


----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

so I test fitted the rears with 25mm h&r spacer and im having some fitment issues. It clears the rear strut but it hits the spring perch. It also pokes out past the fender about 2" .... Here are some pics... Did you guys have to shave part of the spring perch so that the wheel doesnt rub it?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hate to say it but those will never work. Post an add on CL and see if someone with 10" wide rears will trade you. Thats what I had to do and the turn around for me was 2 days


----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

these wheels are not available in 10".... what do you mean they will never work... there are atleast 4 other people that have done it and two have already posted this thread.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well you hiting in the rear and your poking 2" in the front, unless your. Got a secret place for for the extra rim. Also those are twist 2's and yes they make them in 10, as I've seen them in person


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> Well you hiting in the rear and your poking 2" in the front, unless your. Got a secret place for for the extra rim. Also those are twist 2's and yes they make them in 10, as I've seen them in person


I agree, those rims are huge. I dont see them working without bigger spacers and super negtive camber.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

wait what does it look like with the suspension compressed, I just realized that


----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

with the suspension compressed it will be closer to the fender and more flush. These are not twist 2's these are 996 porsche turbo twist hollow spoke wheels.. please send me a link where this wheel exists in 10"


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Heres a link for someone selling a set

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/...-twist-wheel-hollow-spoke-18-narrow-body.html


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

^^holy crap! $500!! and lives in San Diego! i would have totally jumped on these, too bad this was in 2006


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure if they made the hollow spoke twist in a 10 but Those aren't even the same wheel...notice the lip? Some people also confuse the boxter wheels that have twisted spokes as "turbo twists" 
I do know oem hollow spoke 11s are hard to come by and you can get them to fit ...as pictured and mentioned it's been done...


----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

audiguy... they are not the same wheel, how can you not see that? You sent a link to regular 996 wheels. These are 996 turbo twist wheels (they are made by bbs and have hollow spokes, they are super light)

tturbo... did you have to shave part of the spring perch? I dont have a problem doing that it probably about 5mm to get it to clear.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

TTurboNegro said:


>


haha was someone flexing their guns and you just decided to cut it out of the pic?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, mod the perch

Hahaha...he was flexing but I didn't even notice till after I took pic and it was already out of the pic..


----------

